# Hog Question



## triggerpull (Jan 2, 2014)

On the next-to-last day for deer season I was in the Chattahoochie and saw a large group of hogs but couldn't quite get a shot off as they ran off fast at about 175 yds. They are really doing a number on the side of the mountain there; rooting up the steep slopes (not to mention competing with deer). The way I read the regs--it looks like you can only take hogs incidental to other species hunts unless it's a specific special hog hunt for a particular area. The reason I ask is that I've heard that you can take them anytime of the year but this doesn't seem the case to me (except maybe on private land).


----------



## howee24 (Jan 2, 2014)

I dont think it matters on private land but if your on wma land you can take them anytime as long as theres an open hunt but you have to meet liscense and gun regulations specific to what type of hunt is open. Ex. Deer hunts you have to have big game liscense and can use big game rifles. Small game season= small game liscense + small game firearms only. I think some if not all special hog hunts on wmas have no weapon restrictions but dont take my word for that


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 2, 2014)

Pretty much what I figured--but I think that is a mistake in areas like this one--them hogs are not only going to damage habitat but pressure deer out. I saw 4 fat sows with so many piglets I couldn't count them all for sure and for the most part are scott free til the next hunt (turkey in spring I think). The more hog sign I see--the less deer sign.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 2, 2014)

triggerpull said:


> --them hogs are not only going to damage habitat but pressure deer out. I saw 4 fat sows with so many piglets I couldn't count them all for sure and for the most part are scott free til the next hunt (turkey in spring I think). The more hog sign I see--the less deer sign.



Bingo. That's why we hate hogs so much.


----------



## marathon (Jan 2, 2014)

You don't have to wait for turkey season to go back, small game season is still on til Feb 28. A good 22 or better yet a muzzleloader works fine on the porkers.


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 2, 2014)

marathon said:


> You don't have to wait for turkey season to go back, small game season is still on til Feb 28. A good 22 or better yet a muzzleloader works fine on the porkers.


Good point--but I don't have any of these weapons and am not that motivated to try to take them with a bow. Too bad AR's aren't allowed.


----------



## marathon (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey trigger, it's come to light that you can use any centerfire weapon for hogs on NF and WMA's from Dec 1- Feb 28. So you should be able to go back out there and take care of those pests. I called and asked that very question Monday. Couldn't fault you for doubting a stranger behind a keyboard, so here is the # for region 1 office located in Calhoun. 706 624 1367   Happy hunting.


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 8, 2014)

marathon said:


> Hey trigger, it's come to light that you can use any centerfire weapon for hogs on NF and WMA's from Dec 1- Feb 28. So you should be able to go back out there and take care of those pests. I called and asked that very question Monday. Couldn't fault you for doubting a stranger behind a keyboard, so here is the # for region 1 office located in Calhoun. 706 624 1367   Happy hunting.


Yup--a good hunting buddy of mine who's helped me get going already figured that one out--on page 29 in the GA guide it says under "small game" hunting for bobcat and fox any centerfire 17 on up is good to go; and by extension since taking hogs is OK incidental to any hunt that means we can hit them suckers til Feb 28 with centerfire rifles. Have you noticed more hogs and hog signs in the area compared to previous years?


----------



## marathon (Jan 8, 2014)

triggerpull said:


> Yup--a good hunting buddy of mine who's helped me get going already figured that one out--on page 29 in the GA guide it says under "small game" hunting for bobcat and fox any centerfire 17 on up is good to go; and by extension since taking hogs is OK incidental to any hunt that means we can hit them suckers til Feb 28 with centerfire rifles. Have you noticed more hogs and hog signs in the area compared to previous years?



Actually less hog sign thank goodness. Last year was the first year we've seen hogs in my 20 plus years of hunting that particular area, which is National Forest. Last year my son had a bunch of 'em bum rush him and scared the soup outta him. Close range and scoped bolt action don't mix very well with hogs, luckily they ran from him but he was too shaken. Also knew of 3 other hogs that were killed there last year. This year is totally different. Have seen absolutely no hogs, or sign for that matter. There's some guys a coulpe miles up the road that put out feeders year round on land that joins N.F. and I believe they found a home there. I've never killed a wild hog, but I guess it's like war. I'd rather go to another land to kill them than them come to my land to be killed.


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 8, 2014)

marathon said:


> Actually less hog sign thank goodness. Last year was the first year we've seen hogs in my 20 plus years of hunting that particular area, which is National Forest. Last year my son had a bunch of 'em bum rush him and scared the soup outta him. Close range and scoped bolt action don't mix very well with hogs, luckily they ran from him but he was too shaken. Also knew of 3 other hogs that were killed there last year. This year is totally different. Have seen absolutely no hogs, or sign for that matter. There's some guys a coulpe miles up the road that put out feeders year round on land that joins N.F. and I believe they found a home there. I've never killed a wild hog, but I guess it's like war. I'd rather go to another land to kill them than them come to my land to be killed.


Oh they're there alright--I also saw one in Zahnde and plenty of rooting trenches up on Pigeon and in Prentice. I intend on hunting them with my AR and switch to a good red dot from a scope--I can see if a group of em circle back and decide to have at ya that could be scary indeed--a good reason to have something like an AR with a higher capacity mag I would think.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 8, 2014)

So....it is legal to sit over a food plot on Dawson forest all day and night with a 6volt or less light and a 300 win mag, until Feb. 28?


----------



## marathon (Jan 9, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> So....it is legal to sit over a food plot on Dawson forest all day and night with a 6volt or less light and a 300 win mag, until Feb. 28?



Don't think I would try it at night tho.No No: Mr. green jeans might frown on that aspect of it, and give you a written reminder. As suggested in another thread, just call the region office where you plan to hunt and they should be able to give you the right answers.


----------



## Mtn lover (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Triggerpull & you other guy's,
I ride my motorcycle in the Chat. Forest all the time. To hunt (hogs) there do you need to sign up or anything ? How do we know we're not shooting near the Appalachian trail or something ? Are there any specific reg's ?
Thanks


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 13, 2014)

Mtn lover said:


> Hey Triggerpull & you other guy's,
> I ride my motorcycle in the Chat. Forest all the time. To hunt (hogs) there do you need to sign up or anything ? How do we know we're not shooting near the Appalachian trail or something ? Are there any specific reg's ?
> Thanks


Unless the hogs are on your private farming property--you'll need a license and abide to the rules--which may vary depending upon where you hunt. You can download the GA hunting seasons and regulations guide from the GA dept natural resources site (sorry forgot the url) or get the guide at outfitter gun stores.


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 23, 2014)

marathon said:


> Hey trigger, it's come to light that you can use any centerfire weapon for hogs on NF and WMA's from Dec 1- Feb 28. So you should be able to go back out there and take care of those pests. I called and asked that very question Monday. Couldn't fault you for doubting a stranger behind a keyboard, so here is the # for region 1 office located in Calhoun. 706 624 1367   Happy hunting.


I confirmed this today--thank you very much!


----------

